# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Can't PM??

## ppkk

can someone pls help with this?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## stocky121

you need more post's bro i don't know how meny sorry

----------


## gjh

Click on their avatar and then you can pm them.

gjh

----------


## SwoleCat

No, you can't, you need more posts. 

I believe the magic number is 25, or 50, but I think we're gonna raise that for a variety of reasons.

~SC~

----------


## coaltrain

i thank it 50 post, but that wont be a problem..

----------


## Slic4788

> No, you can't, you need more posts. 
> 
> I believe the magic number is 25, or 50, but I think we're gonna raise that for a variety of reasons.
> 
> ~SC~


Yeah it stopped working for me too. It's not in the rules so I was really confused, it would be nice if you guys would put it there.

----------


## CapnZ

Glad I found this thread - I was wondering why I couldn't PM. Just hafta hang out and keep reading and posting I guess. I'll let ya know when I get to 50.... Thanks bro for starting this one.

----------


## taint

yup- i had this question too

----------


## voodoo_

ah nice , now i know whats the problem thankzzz

----------


## QuickSilver

its not 50 because i cont pm

----------


## QuickSilver

come on tell me what u need so i can pm My m8s on this forum

----------


## heavylifter99

yeah, i can pm right now either.. I prob need more post too

----------


## onthecumup

anyone know ye how many post is required?

----------


## jc#9

Has anyone got answers to this yet? why the big secret? MODS HELP PLEASE so we at least know what's happening.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## lfrisbee

*150 Posts Are Required To Pm*

----------


## jhoyt

> *150 Posts Are Required To Pm*


Are you sure about this? I have a long ways to go

----------


## dirtyvegas

I see this question soo much man...

You need 25 post only not 150. + you need to be a member for 7 days. after that you can pm people.

----------


## STEELECOWBOYS

I was told 25

----------


## thndrgod33

thanks

----------


## tmax

hopefully its 25 not 50 or 150. thanks for the help though

----------


## dellio

shit mang...i just thought i got cut off or sumtin

----------


## dellio

how come i could pm at the start though and now im cut?

----------


## tortuga

i have the same problem...
but now I see why... newbie ;-)

----------


## 956Vette

25 posts and make sure your user options are set to allow private messages  :Smilie:

----------


## tortuga

ohh I must check it now ;-)

----------


## Anabolic CEO

i think it should be 100 or so, just so people wonder on here and get familiar with things first.

----------


## tranzit

ahh i was wondering!

----------

